# Young and in a big marriage mess



## HoneyD27 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first posting, im hoping i can vent a little and get some feedback here. Im 21 and my husband is 23, we have been married 3 1/2 years. we started dating when i was 14, over the years there has been infidelity on both our parts, however recently a major problem occured. he attempted to sleep with another female, however she was under the age of 18 and her family pressed charges. so not only am i now dealing with the fact he did it but we have to keep going to court and i am reminded of it over and over. he is going to be on probation for 3 years at this point, we have not found out the conditions yet that is next month. the thing is we dont seem to have any connection anymore and the trust is gone, everytime he gets a text or leaves i always think he is hooking up with someone else. when we are both home he is either on the computer or the xbox 90% of the time. i cook dinner every night and most of the time he stays at his computer to eat. i feel like im rambling but im finally getting this all out. 
i work 2 jobs trying to pay the bills and we still arent making all the payments, he doesnt work. he was in the army and is getting disability from them but its not enough. he goes out drinking and pays monthly fees for 3 different games. that probably wouldnt bother me too much but he doesnt help around the house, on top of the 2 jobs i am expected to still clean the house and do the dishes and laundry. im just getting to my breaking point. i love him with all my heart but its getting old. please any advice on how to make things even a little better would be greatly appreciated. im very open about my relationship so if i left out any details that might be important please ask. thank you for your time


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

well i'll be very blunt with you because you are young and have a chance at happiness. You attract dysfunction because you are also dysfunctional. You have both cheated and taken your commitment very lightly. i know you capitalized on his weaknesses, but im sure you have many of your own. Healthy people do not want to be with dysfunctional people.

Divorce this guy, but realize that if you dont work on you, you will attract the same nut, different shell.


----------

